# Manager "porno" 2



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Le mail con Man sono continuate ieri.
Niente di "erotico" ma solo diSgressioni sulla sua prossima settimana tra Dublino e Parigi. 
I primi va a Dubly, per una riunione mannara a grandi livelli che a quanto pare è pure una roba tipo master di cattiveria con voti finali.

_Che palla che sei, sempre a lamentarti. Dai, magari ti mando qualche sms. Non di sera, magari sei in compagnia._ ( e mi riferivo ai colleghi mannari. Mica ti messaggi con la moglie, no? Credo io...)

_Gradirò moltissimo i tuoi sms, anche di sera. Se dovessi avere compagnia sarebbe solo un avventrice a cui non dovrei dare spiegazioni..._

_Direi che il problema dell'avventrice non si pone, in quanto a monte, le spiegazioni, non dovrebbe nemmeno chiederle._

Non mi ha più risposto, ho finito di fare le mie cose e poi. 
Sms

_Che traffico...che noia..._

_però così stuzzichi_

_Vorrà dire che mi guarderò il video di cui ti ho parlato (_video...non lo chiama nemmeno porno. Incredibile)_
_
_E di cui devi darmi ancora copia, anche perchè li dentro c'è qualcosa che ha toccato la tua fantasia  e quindi...e dimmelo, dai. Flapflap_

_Diciamo movimento del lato b in un determinato contesto  veramente da oscar e poi la voce di lei_

Non ho più risposto.
Vorrà mica che gli balli la samba sul pipino diversamente duro, con la voce di Nilla Pizzi?


----------

